# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Column: Als je lever je lief is

## evitalien

Experts zijn het er over eens: suiker vernietigd de gezondheid. De allerergste variant van suiker is de fructosestroop, die veelvuldig gebruikt wordt door de voedingsmiddelen industrie. Onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat fructosestroop obesitas bevordert maar ook schade aan de lever toebrengt.

*Lever*
Een studie verricht door de onderzoekers van de Duke University toonde aan dat fructosestroop kan leiden tot littekenvorming van de lever, welke vergelijkbaar is met een leverziekte! Sommige onderzoekers vonden zelfs dat de lever er net zo slecht aan toe was als bij alcoholisten. 

*Niet alcoholische leververvetting*
Vervetting van de lever treedt op als er een stoornis is in de vetstofwisseling in de lever. Dit kan veroorzaakt worden door alcohol, maar ook door overgewicht, diabetes type II en het metabool syndroom.Een studie vond dat de toestand van mensen met een niet-alcoholische leververvetting sterk verergerde.

Lees verder...

----------

